# 2 channel amp for 4 speakers?



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

This maybe a stupid question but...I was wondering if it is possible to use a 2 channel amp for my 4 coaxial speakers?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

yes, you can wire them in parallel or series, depending on the impedance load your amp can handle. Why not just get rid of the rear speakers and use the fronts? Better for SQ


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah you can run them in parallel to the amp as long as each speaker is 4ohm (I've never seen a 2ch amp that wasn't 2ohm stable). You'll lose the ability to fade though


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

What amp is it brand and/or model # would help with info, but it should be fine regardless as long as they're only for the front's and rear deck. They won't be able to handle too much power, well what i mean is most amp's can handle a load like that no prob.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

the 2 channel amp will work for you, but it is my opinion and experience that you will be much happier with a 4 channel amp. Almost every person that has brought me a 2 channel for their mids&highs has come back and bought a 4 channel and had that put in. Their #1 complaint (which i pre-warned them about) is the rear speakers are overpowering the fronts. They get a 4 channel, and the complain no more. Like i said just my opinion.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

200sxser96 said:


> the 2 channel amp will work for you, but it is my opinion and experience that you will be much happier with a 4 channel amp. Almost every person that has brought me a 2 channel for their mids&highs has come back and bought a 4 channel and had that put in. Their #1 complaint (which i pre-warned them about) is the rear speakers are overpowering the fronts. They get a 4 channel, and the complain no more. Like i said just my opinion.


Or you could just power the fronts with a 2ch and leave the rears on the headunit. That way the rears are adequately powered, and you can take the extra money you saved over a 4ch to buy a more powerful 2ch for the fronts or put it towards better components.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Or you could just power the fronts with a 2ch and leave the rears on the headunit. That way the rears are adequately powered, and you can take the extra money you saved over a 4ch to buy a more powerful 2ch for the fronts or put it towards better components.



i'd go full SQ. you get better sound quality by disabling the power the headunit sends out, make it send ONLY signal. go SQ man, u wont be disappointed (unless your doing the worlds loudest stereo competitions lol)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> i'd go full SQ. you get better sound quality by disabling the power the headunit sends out, make it send ONLY signal. go SQ man, u wont be disappointed (unless your doing the worlds loudest stereo competitions lol)



I highly HIGHLY doubt you'll notice any drop in sound quality, especially since you're running rears period. Besides, where exactly does this drop in sound quality come from?


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> I highly HIGHLY doubt you'll notice any drop in sound quality, especially since you're running rears period. Besides, where exactly does this drop in sound quality come from?


I was able to tell the difference when I turned off my internal amp, only for that second right when I turned it off. 

I have a 2 channel amp and tried different setups with it. 
I powered all 4 speakers with the 2 chanel amp. I Connected Front right with rear right speaker into the right channel. And Front left with the Rear left speaker into the Left channel. I didnt really care about fadding. My front comps. where a hella heck stronger than my rear coax. I had the Diamond Audio M3 in the front and the JL XR coax. in the rear. I didnt have the problem with the rear overpowering the front. My problem was the rear was too weak for the front. When I turned it up, the rear speakers would have the popping sound when bass hit and the front speaker will still be fine. So pretty much the rear speakers where pushed to there limit while the front was still begging for more power.

I changed it to where the front was powered by the aftemarket amp and let the HU power the rear coax. I know some people will disagree with what I did to my system but I matched the power with the front and the rear. I turned down the gain on the amp and turned up the volume on the HU to just a little below the point where they make the poping sound. Than I turn up the gain to the same level to right b4 the popping sound. Now all speakers will make the popping sound at the same time if I turn it up too high. I like this setup much better.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SuperAkuma said:


> I changed it to where the front was powered by the aftemarket amp and let the HU power the rear coax.


If I were to run full range rears (as opposed to a bandpassed midbass), that's the way I would do it.


----------



## justdog (Mar 17, 2004)

*Audio system*



Punkrocka436 said:


> yes, you can wire them in parallel or series, depending on the impedance load your amp can handle. Why not just get rid of the rear speakers and use the fronts? Better for SQ


Looking for an opinion on an Audio upgrade for a 3.5se 2003 with stock Panasonic head unit, do not want to swap the stock.

Got quote on system install and need opinion

pheonix gold xenon 100.4 900$ canadian
focal 165v2 600$
crystal line clo.2p 300$
dynamic kit for door 200$
wiring kit 200$
focal plain chant 130$
labour 325

2500 3000$ Canadian

Any opinions modifications welcome but I want to keep the stock head.
Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

justdog said:


> Looking for an opinion on an Audio upgrade for a 3.5se 2003 with stock Panasonic head unit, do not want to swap the stock.
> 
> Got quote on system install and need opinion
> 
> ...


It would probably be better if you start a new thread


----------

